# First Rotary use results!



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Hi guys,
Well I'd thought I'd post up my first attempt with a new rotary polisher I bought. It's an Einhall (If I remember correctly) variable speed from 1000 to 3000 rpm with a cool little LCD display to tell you the speed  
Here are the results of having a go on my mates run around: as you will see from the first pic he really didn't care what I would do to it. I warned about burn through but not much to burn through, except cr*p :lol: 
For all those starting out I was lucky enough to go and watch the Meguiars polish shop here in Athens working on some cars and then did exactly what I saw him doing.
NOTE: I don't want to say it was easy but because my mate didn't give a sh*t what I would do to his car off to work I went :twisted: 
The products used were given to me in small amounts from the aforementioned Meguiars guy so couldn't tell exactly what they are  
Not too bad for a first time ever using any kind of polishing machine 8)

Next is my TT in the reflection 

I would say to anyone thinking about doing it to practice first on any old banger/scrap yard panel just to save you heartache later.

Will post some pics up of the TT with the scratches before and after I've had a go.

BEFORE:









AFTER:









What do you think, bearing in mind I'm no pro

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Not too shabby for a first go , now get the rest done before it falls apart !! :roll:


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

the stig said:


> Not too shabby for a first go , now get the rest done before it falls apart !! :roll:


Thanks, well he told me not to do anymore of the car as he'd have to go and wash it :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

what ya never did the whole car lol
i want a faded to foooooooooook car to have a blast on,looks fun :lol:


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, that transformation is unbelievable!! Good job 8)


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

I can see your TT in the second pic its that shiney...


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep very impressive :!:

I do like old red cars for their faded paint work, makes the end results from polishing look really 8) and effective


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

bobski said:


> I can see your TT in the second pic its that shiney...


Haha i had to double take never noticed it 

Looks loads better mate nice job!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Even the plastic is shinny, excellent work.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Holy Cow -- who would of thought. Nice work.

TTitan


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Spot on there! Very impressed!! 8) 8)


----------

